# Managing customers



## NCTREE (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm in my third year in business now and my repeat and referral customers are starting to build up. I would like to know some good ideas for keeping track of customers that I need to follow up on for ongoing work. Example: I have a customer that i've done some structural pruning to their young maples and I want to come back in a few years to check up to see if it needs more work, or if I have a tree that i am monitoring for health reasons.

Would like to know if their is any good software out their or any other good ideas that people have for keeping track of these customers.


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.rb59.com/tree-service/


----------



## Arborsmith (Jan 25, 2010)

I started with windows excel to track just about everything including annual renewals. The next step was Quickbooks, still affordable but much easier to use and additional resources. I am now working with ArborGold, but will reserve my recommendations for a few months.

I would be glad to share the setups and methods for each software.

Without a doubt, set up a tracking method and do not let those annual contracts slide. They will become the most profitable and easiest to sell. 

Feel free to contact me at [email protected]


----------



## southsoundtree (Jan 29, 2010)

You can find calendars for future years. Put follow-ups on there. Post on office wall/ in file. Simple, cheap.


----------



## Mitchell (May 30, 2010)

*hows arbor gold working*



Arborsmith said:


> I started with windows excel to track just about everything including annual renewals. The next step was Quickbooks, still affordable but much easier to use and additional resources. I am now working with ArborGold, but will reserve my recommendations for a few months.
> 
> I would be glad to share the setups and methods for each software.
> 
> ...



Looking to add some software to the paper mess I have, hows your experienc ebeen


----------



## PFirebird (Jun 1, 2010)

We started using ArborGold this spring and really like it. It does have tons and tons of features which most won't use. But, for customer database (which you should start), and tracking and searching for past customers, and linking with quickbooks etc., it's probably the best software for a tree service. It's pricey, and for us been a little more time consuming to set up, but still worth it.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 1, 2010)

patolmbrjck said:


> We started using ArborGold this spring and really like it. It does have tons and tons of features which most won't use. But, for customer database (which you should start), and tracking and searching for past customers, and linking with quickbooks etc., it's probably the best software for a tree service. It's pricey, and for us been a little more time consuming to set up, *but still worth it*.



:agree2:

I'm not in the tree business, but I know a lot about software and running a business. Any software worth a hill of beans *for any kind of business* will take some time to set up and learn. It's worth it!

Excel is a handy tool. I use it daily in my engineering job. I used it for about 2 1/2 years doing estimating for an engineering firm. I love it.

Don't use it for your customer contact info. It's not a database. Trying to use it as one is a waste of time.

Get a proper database tool and join the 21st Century. You'll be the one making the money while the other "Paper is good enough for me!" types are left complaining about how hard it is to make a buck.


----------



## Mitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

*Suggestions on a proper date base*



BlueRidgeMark said:


> :agree2:
> Get a proper database tool and join the 21st Century. You'll be the one making the money while the other "Paper is good enough for me!" types are left complaining about how hard it is to make a buck.



Is arbor gold the only choice folks would recomend.

Realizing Forestry work was shutting down up here I went back to school for software development. Before I realized how much I disliked indoor office work I spent a couple winters at it. What I noticed about the software and computers in general was they become a job unto themselfs. I question how much time/ money they really save a company. They solve some problems and create some new ones.

I suspect the trick would be to aviod getting sucked into time consuming features that really don't pay off; Relative to simply jotting some notes down on a day planner. 

Software I would be after would just need to keep track of customers, extimates, and allow for reminders for annual jobs. Perhaps keep track of wages. Seems like 2500$ is a bit steep for that. 

Perhaps I'm missing the boat altogether.

Anythoughts would be appreciated


----------



## mickeyadams (Jun 15, 2010)

kool discussion i love it very first post was pretty much intersting as compare to the rest of posts


----------



## gwiley (Jun 15, 2010)

Take a look at google calendar - very easy to post reminders and get an email in advance of the event.

https://www.google.com/calendar


----------



## Greenleaf (Jun 19, 2010)

We use a Mac and bought a 'customer management software' called Daylite. It is has proven to be a very valuable tool in the management of our business. For business owners with a scattered and busy life it can help keep things on track and build a good base of repeat customers by easily scheduling follow-ups, tracking history etc. Highly recommended and much cheaper than Arborgold etc. $200 or so.


----------

